# Beaver Trapping?



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

My buddy and I are wanting to start trapping beavers on his property they are starting to be a nuisance and cutting down nice trees and back up the river that flows through his property. Are there any resources books or videos out there that would be a good starting point on how to trap beavers? I know we can't start trapping them yet but would like to start trapping this season. 

Thanks for any advice that you guys can provide.


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

First off go to the DNR web sight and have a look at the Trapper Ed Manual. There is a lot of good info on trapping and beaver trapping in the manual. Second look in the archives here and on Trapperman just a ton of good material. If you don't understand something be sure to ask and someone will help. Here is a link to Trapperman http://trapperman.com/

Good Luck


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

There may be someone near that would help you out. On trapperman, look in the archives, tons of info. The first beavers are easy, the last one can get tough. My advise is 330 traps and #4 or #5 foot holds. They also improved regs on snares too.

Good luck


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

Are you in Jackson or Alcona County


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Dale- Alcona?!? Are you stomping on my ground?!?  Just kidding.

Like Dale said, Where's the problem beavers?


TTYS

John


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

What's wrong John afraid of a little competition? LOL I could not keep up with you on beavers if I wanted to. I don't have enough beaver traps! I did map quest to see where he is and that was the two counties that came up. I was thinking some might volunteer to give him a helping hand if they were close neither one is close for me. Have a good one.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Lots of good books/videos on the subject.I recomend "beaver and otter trapping,open water techniques" by charles dobbins and "no nonsense beaver and otter trapping" by Mike Marsyada


----------



## Bogmaster (Dec 24, 2001)

Got a couple minutes and a telephone? Give me a cll and I will be glad to get you going.
(651) 436-2539
Tom Olson


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

That is a heck of a nice offer, from a guy that knows just a little about beaver trapping. That would be a phone call well spent FullDraw.


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

fulldraw,

Call Tom (Bogmaster) very well worth it. 

Tom has taught me some of the easiest ways to trap beaver. Plus he makes the only 2 beaver lures I personally like.

Dave


----------

